# Truly Raw, Brutal Music



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i have trawled all corner of the death/black metal scenes, but have found nothing to satisfy me in this area. it all sounds too clinical and organised.






_Smashing Pumpkins/X.Y.U._



basically, i love this song. i love the passion, the pure raw and visceral quality, the over-the-top and expressive viciousness, the lack of need for structure, pure chaos...


are there any artists that do this sort of thing? i would love to hear


thank you :happy:


----------



## nooo (Jun 5, 2010)

This is about as raw as it gets, the live recordings are actually more clear than some of the records.

Disclose






GISM really crazy japanese punk


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

You want over-the-top? Visceral? Lacking structure?






Ah, you've probably heard of them anyway...


----------



## Lemmy Caution (Jun 12, 2010)

Some power violence and crust punk might suit your needs.





*










*


----------



## nooo (Jun 5, 2010)

Dystopia is great, Backstabber might be the best, so much emotion in the vocals.

Also check out Phobia from Orange County best grindcore band ever!


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Doggfather22 (Dec 4, 2010)

You want pure chaos? Check out "Last Days of Humanity"


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-SpNRR8FZk

Makes me laugh.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Doggfather22 said:


> You want pure chaos? Check out "Last Days of Humanity"


Holy fuckin shit, I thought I had already heard the fastest drummer in black metal but this takes the cake. I like the pure chaos of the "song" too. Need this for my worst moods for sure. GISM's great too.


----------



## Doggfather22 (Dec 4, 2010)

Exactly ^^ expression of pure rage and chaos. Lovely in certain moods.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

YouTube - Suicide Commando - Bind, Torture, Kill



YouTube - Modulate - Skullfuck










I love to listen to Terror EBM when I am angry. I crank it up LOUD.


----------



## Jncky (Feb 8, 2010)

YouTube - Mastodon - Mother Puncher (live)

YouTube - The Dillinger Escape Plan - "Panasonic Youth" Relapse Records

YouTube - Converge - "Concubine/Fault and Fracture" Equal Vision Records

YouTube - Cave In "Moral Eclipse" 7/19/09

YouTube - Made Out Of Babies - How To Get Bigger

YouTube - Ch.o.B. / Duchess Says

YouTube - HIGH ON FIRE - "Rumors of War"

That's enough for now.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

YouTube - Lamb of God - *******

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEdE2PzlAQc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33W_gyP1pQo


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't recall having heard that song before. Sounds like they just got together and played, and that's what came of it. I think you're in the wrong genres, looking to metal for this. Industrial/electronic stuff was a bit closer. I think your answer is in noisecore, though. It's just pure, manic, ear wrecking shit. When I bored of death metal, I went brutal death metal, then grindcore, then cyber/porn grind, then to this. Couldn't find anything more brutal or raw. Try these guys. Their songs either seem to have no structure, at all, or they set up beautiful structures and destroy it. 

Pure mania.
YouTube - 04 - Let The Dog Out

Starts out being a rather beautiful and awesome song, then gets fucked for the hell of it. 
YouTube - Venetian Snares - Szamár Madár

A vid of mixed bands full of this stuff. 
YouTube - Noisecore Electronica


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

Jncky said:


> YouTube - HIGH ON FIRE - "Rumors of War"
> 
> That's enough for now.


High on Fire! ftw!


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

MikeAngell said:


> YouTube - Lamb of God - *******
> 
> YouTube - Soilwork - The Crestfallen
> 
> YouTube - Leeches - In Flames


3 of my favorites!


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I love this band, this song.

YouTube - Gojira - Clone (The Link Alive)


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

YouTube - Quake 2 - Rage

Remember the splats.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKRO-6HRpWI

It's like crossbreeds of Static-X and Sepultura

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCc_jLctZkA

Skindred FTW

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHRQLZzjWz4

doesn't matter what it is, as long if it makes you want to destroy something pretty.


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Big bad wolf said:


> Starts out being a rather beautiful and awesome song, then gets fucked for the hell of it.
> YouTube - Venetian Snares - Szamár Madár


This speaks to me. Makes me wanna load up some random FPS game, fraps and make a vid with it. But I wish they fucked it up some more.
I've got a friend who helps me ruin songs like this just for the fraps videos. It makes the splats look better when you slow-mo it.

Like this
Tykjen is a real life buddy of mine, he's a genius with splatters.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hWkeThgEao


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Not the best audio quality but this gives you a good idea of how Lightning Bolt sounds live: YouTube - Lightning Bolt " Dracula Mountain "

YouTube - Kylesa - Where The Horizon Unfolds

YouTube - I Hate Sally - Bathsheba of Seven


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUvpMhw5ALw

YouTube - Dir en grey - Child Prey(PV)[HQ]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HLuv5qNhKg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ5VTXfIf88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTC-QSzNqDI


----------



## DevislAnegel54 (Oct 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;9QpM9Xgbvm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUUDvDi84-E]YouTube - Katharsis - Eden Below[/url]YouTube - Gnaw Their Tongues - "Chinese Torture Worship"YouTube - The Gerogerigegege - Yellow Trash Bazooka (1/2)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QpM9Xgbvm8&feature=related[/video


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

by the sounds of that one song i think you might like the melvins. they have a lot more loosely structured stuff, but the album houdini is a good starting point:






the rest, well.... i don't know if you'll love this stuff right away, but here are a few of my personal favourites:





(this guy died today!)





(i always come back to this one)






and if you want something TRULY unsettling...






vocal brutality!

are you into any doom/sludge at all? you might be into stuff like electric wizard, boris, etc. it's all very raw, psychedelic and meant to be listened to VERY LOUD


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes!!! I just discovered Electric Wizard recently and so glad I did. You forgot to mention stoned lol.


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Yes!!! I just discovered Electric Wizard recently and so glad I did. You forgot to mention stoned lol.



hahahaha... you're right...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

It just furthers the need to bang your head along with it I find.


----------



## moonradio (Mar 14, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> It just furthers the need to bang your head along with it I find.


absolutely.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

An old fave:





Just found this:
[video=youtube;vE7iQs23y6]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE7iQs23y6[/video]


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

LMAO. I scrolled over this thread and saw that the OP couldn't find music that was raw and unstructured enough. When the Smashing Pumpkins song loaded as his idea of "pure raw" unorganized music I facepalmed. As far as raw, unstructured music goes, this is so dainty it's sipping out of teacups.

I was totally expecting something like at least Ed Gein or Daughters. Even Beneath The Massacre is plausible because it's something that you could possibly want to be more unstructured but wouldn't be too hard to find if you were looking for raw metal. There are entire genres of metal that exist in the realm far less structured than the rawest part of the posted song.

For the record, I like really energetic music, but I hate structureless, uncomposed music and don't care for any of the bands I mentioned in the previous post, I just thought you may be interested in them based on your description of what you are looking for.

Then again, I came in here expecting you to be looking for pure black coffee and found out you were using a 50/50 ratio of coffee to milk and cream as an example of really black coffee. In other words, truly unstructured, truly raw music might be more than you were looking for.


----------



## SlowMovingStorm (Jan 12, 2011)

Viraemia - Disseminated Intravascular Coagulation
Odious Mortem - The Endless Regression Of Mind
Setherial - A World In Hell
Vital Remains - Dechristianize
Deicide - Fuck Your God
Dying Fetus - Homicidal Retribution
Decapitated - Winds Of Creation
Morbid Angel - Maze Of Torment
Decrepit Birth - A Gathering Of Imaginations
Malevolent Creation - Upon Their Cross
Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I would like add Zu, Dilinger Escape Plan and Extreme Noise Terror.


----------



## Jncky (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## SlowMovingStorm (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for re-posting but I can finally upload a youtube vid...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I wonder if Emperor qualifies...I can't get enough of them and almost have all their stuff now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fXn3fH-huU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R_TFu4Nmd
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnULxKk2A_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jl_MvGoHjd4


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

YouTube - Melechesh: Rebirth of the Nemesis

YouTube - Meshuggah - Bleed

YouTube - The Aftermath - Origin

YouTube - Gojira - Backbone

YouTube - Deathspell Omega - Devouring Famine

YouTube - Wolven Ancestry - And Gaia's Wrath...


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

YouTube - Vomit Remnants- Regard To Devourment

YouTube - Vomit Remnants - My Blessed Sickness

YouTube - Vomit Remnants - Extinction of Worthless Humanity


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

And just for lulz because this band is awesome and has been in this thread a few times:

YouTube - Chu Chu Lovely Muni Muni Mura Mura Purin Purin Boron Nurururerorero~ Maximum The Hormone

:crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

That was actually...kewl...I was expecting one of those poppy anime tunes by the title honestly. Much better :happy:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> That was actually...kewl...I was expecting one of those poppy anime tunes by the title honestly. Much better :happy:


Haha yeah. I like them because they pretty much do whatever the fuck they want musically, but at the same time you can follow it if you aren't in the mood for the really 'out there' stuff.

Here's another! XD

YouTube - Detroit Metal City (DMC ?????????????????) x Maximum The Hormone PV


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

lol on first analysis, Dethklock does Fallout Boy, or the group who did the theme song from Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad.

Crap and I really wanted to read that on but I read the summary and he ends up selling out and going poppy and it turned me right off :crazy: They really made an anime from this?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> lol on first analysis, Dethklock does Fallout Boy, or the group who did the theme song from Beck: Mongolian Chop Squad.
> 
> Crap and I really wanted to read that on but I read the summary and he ends up selling out and going poppy and it turned me right off :crazy: They really made an anime from this?


Yup, it's actually funny because normally, he totally isn't the badass Krauser that everybody loves. :crazy: Like once scene when he's dressed as Krauser he accidentally falls on a girl and everyone's like "Krauser's raping her in public!" then he accidentally trips and hits a cop over the head with his guitar, by accident... just unwittingly adding to the badass image and at the same time in his mind he's only worried about disgracing his parents if he gets arrested LOL


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Yup, it's actually funny because normally, he totally isn't the badass Krauser that everybody loves. :crazy: Like once scene when he's dressed as Krauser he accidentally falls on a girl and everyone's like "Krauser's raping her in public!" then he accidentally trips and hits a cop over the head with his guitar, by accident... just unwittingly adding to the badass image and at the same time in his mind he's only worried about disgracing his parents if he gets arrested LOL


Ok now I wanna read it lol. Have you been through the whole thing?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Ok now I wanna read it lol. Have you been through the whole thing?


Not completely yet, just in bits as I can get them. :crazy:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

sprinkles said:


> Not completely yet, just in bits as I can get them. :crazy:


Oh ok, I bet the scanlations are better than Tokyopop's too. Like I'm watching the original uncensored Voltron, is it ever different! Much better :crazy: Those dub voices were fine when I was a kid but now they drove me nuts, I couldn't go beyond the first episode without wondering if there was a subbed version somewhere lol.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Oh ok, I bet the scanlations are better than Tokyopop's too. Like I'm watching the original uncensored Voltron, is it ever different! Much better :crazy: Those dub voices were fine when I was a kid but now they drove me nuts, I couldn't go beyond the first episode without wondering if there was a subbed version somewhere lol.


Haha yeah... it's weird how they always manage to find the corny voice actors >.>

Anyway, to add to the thread: :crazy:

YouTube - 16 Bit - Chainsaw Calligraphy


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah lol, but this was really bad!

Just finished listening to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sB_wCYF4BCM
Ahh I hate when titles don't show up....
It's Cryptopsy - Worship Your Demons (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

YouTube - Drowning Pool - Bodies (Let The Bodies Hit The Floor)


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

YouTube - All Shall Perish - The Day Of Justice


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)




----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Kwaran said:


> YouTube - As Blood Runs Black - My Fears Have Become Phobias


 @Kwaran This album <3


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Galaris said:


> @Kwaran This album <3
> 
> YouTube - Carnifex - The Diseased And The Poisoned (with lyrics/subtitles)


@Galaris thx, I'm not that familliar with the genre but I'm always looking for new good music. I'll definitely look up the album and give it a listhen!

to stay on topic:


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

DON'T LISTEN TO THE DEATHCORE KIDS! THEY WISH TO DESTROY YOUR EARS WITH NON-RAW NON-BRUTAL MUSIC!

Crank the bass on this one:


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Isn't deathcore just a trendy rip off of grindcore, deathmetal and hardcore?


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

SuPERNaUT said:


> Isn't deathcore just a trendy rip off of grindcore, deathmetal and hardcore?


No, it's more like grindcore, death metal or melodic death metal and hardcore with a more complex and deeper meaning. Whatever, it sounds quite better to me than any death metal, grindcore or hardcore song. I'm not talking about every deathcore band, by the way, but yes, there are lots of bands that made really original and nice albums.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I guess the Christian ones would be more likely that the lyrics would be prime for some people. I really don't pay attention to lyrics in music like that except grindcore itself which used to have a lot of meaning ie: Napalm Death, Fear Factory, Brutal Truth, etc. I don't know about now since I really don't pay attention to the scene any more like I used to. I do like the technical abilities of the group in that video you posted though. That isn't the image I had of deathcore at all. (I thought that was the stuff with alternating death growls and soft voices crap I hear all the time.) I'd say they're more technical. I recently heard Impending Doom and I like them quite a lot!


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

> No, it's more like grindcore, death metal or melodic death metal and hardcore with a more complex and deeper meaning. Whatever, it sounds quite better to me than any death metal, grindcore or hardcore song. I'm not talking about every deathcore band, by the way, but yes, there are lots of bands that made really original and nice albums.


:mellow:

Deathcore is, by definition, death metal and metalcore mixed. There are often grindcore elements, and sometimes melodic death metal instrumentation.

As for "complex" and "deeper meaning", the complexity in most deathcore songs is comparable to most average pop songs. The Autopsy song I posted is more technically complex than, say, Through the Eyes of the Dead (one of the deathcore bands I like). 

Deathcore bands have better production and use pretty pinch harmonics. That's about it. Otherwise, it's really just abrasive noise with little to no musical merit. I'd rather have my testicles put through a meat grinder than be forced to listen to a Suicide Silence or Whitechapel album.

The vocals are also usually completely and utterly _pathetic_ in deathcore. They bring about the 'trends' mentioned prior. 

Deathcore is just another silly scene for kids who want to rebel against mommy and daddy. I assure you the level of commercial success they have reached is nearly at a climax, and the downfall will be as dramatic as the downfall of numetal has been over the past few years.

(Korn's 600,000 first week sales in 1998 as compared to their 62,000 first week sales in 2010, for instance.)

My goal, musically, is to kill deathcore. I want to make a death metal/grindcore act and make them big enough to laugh at and mock deathcore in interviews. Call them derogatory names ("scene kid shit", "mallcore", "noisecore", "shitcore", "failcore", "douchecore", "corecore", etc.) and directly insult the vocal styles, the breakdowns, and otherwise.

I may be about to jam with the band *Trap Them* (death metal/grindcore) in the next month, and they seem somewhat interested in having me as a second guitarist for their German tour in April, in support of their album which comes out in March. I'd be overjoyed to do such. I'd only start slamming deathcore shits if I became an "official" member of the band, however. 

Hoping for the best, here.

As for some raw, brutal music...






*You think your soul is free
But not when you see me
The pearly gates ablaze
The angels bear the zombies gaze

Do you believe in god?
He's chained up like a dog
and every hour he screams
SATAN RULES SUPREME​*​
Venom are arguably the most influential heavy metal band aside from Black Sabbath. Their first album, Welcome to Hell, was released in 1981 and was the heaviest thing until Slayer's debut, arguably. Their follow-up, Black Metal, was released in 1982, and influenced _every_ popular extreme metal band since, whether overtly or not. They have been cited by an influence by everyone from Metallica, Megadeth, and Slayer all the way to Autopsy and Death, Korn and Slipknot (these two are not metal or extreme metal, but Venom influenced), and so on.

Go Venom. :mellow:


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

Socrates said:


> :mellow:
> 
> Deathcore is, by definition, death metal and metalcore mixed. There are often grindcore elements, and sometimes melodic death metal instrumentation.
> 
> ...


I think you heard about bands like Glass Casket or Bring Me The Horizon but are just ignoring them. If you compare deathcore with pop music and say it's just a silly scene to kids that want to rebel against their parents I guess you don't know shit about it. 

Listen to this and if you don't pee your pants then tell me it's not complex music. 


















Venom can suck my foot btw. Never liked them.


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

Socrates said:


> I may be about to jam with the band *Trap Them* (death metal/grindcore) in the next month, and they seem somewhat interested in having me as a second guitarist for their German tour in April, in support of their album which comes out in March. I'd be overjoyed to do such. I'd only start slamming deathcore shits if I became an "official" member of the band, however.
> 
> Hoping for the best, here.


Awesome :crazy: I hope for you you get asked as second guitarist!
I don't know Trap Them that well but this is one of my favourite songs:


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Not a very accessible band I guess, but this song and the whole album are pretty epic.






Other good songs


----------

